# Gentoo and Tablet PC

## kermitjunior

Was wondering if anyone has tried this yet?

I'm really interested in the Tablet PC and actually don't think it's gonna be just another fad.

Problem I foresee though... right click features (WinXP allows you to hold down the stylus for 1.5 secs and menu pops up).

Write anywhere... By far the biggest advantage.

I'd like to play with one, but it seems sales were higher than expected so Best Buy, CompUSA, etc doesn't have any demos.  I'd like one, but refuse to get it if I can't have Gentoo.

Anyone have one yet or installing gentoo?

----------

## pjp

Moved from Other Things Gentoo.

----------

## zhenlin

You might have to wait until someone figures out how the stylus appears to the system. (Is it USB HID? Is it PS/2 Intellimouse?)

Other than that, you may have problems convincing X to go vertical (768x1024)

----------

## n0de

I believe that the Fujitsu Stylistic does have some linux support (from the OS community, not manufacturer). You can find them on ebay for a reasonable price, but they go fast.

----------

## Q2

Hi Guys,

Just noticed this thread...

I have gentoo running on:

Fujitsu stylistic 3400 passive, LT-P600 passive, ST 4110 Active Pen, ST4120 Passive Pen

For pen support goto linuxslate.org use the fpit drivers.  The Active Pen 41xx series - uses a wacom digitizer.  The wacomTM100_drv.o,[c] driver works.  The Passive Pen 41xx series - uses the fpit driver(see ACPI issue below).

For install:  remove the harddrive, buy an ATA -> small ATA adapter from newegg or dirtcheapdrives and plug the drive into a Pentium box or pentium laptop with a cd drive.  Do the install and move it back to the tablet.  This is the easiest way to get started once you have the ata adapter.

For a keyboard in X use XVKBD.

XVKBD can be run from Xsession so that it can be used for logging in.

I suggest XFCE over KDE cause KDE is just a pig.  At least on the older machines with less ram.  You can also just swap out an old small hard disk for any laptop hard disk from newegg but I suggest not going above 5400 rpm for heat reasons.

For the newer (legacy free XP)  tablets  use a 2.6 kernel.  The fpit driver needs to find a serial port that is hidden by the ACPI services in order to initialize properly.  So you have to Enable the serial port Before you run your SetSerial command on that interface then the driver loads and works.

fpitcal can calibrate the digitizer.  Rotation is supported on some machines.

USE GOOGLE lots of people have things working on these tablets.

If your passive digitizer wears out - don't sweat.  Fujitsu has an Excellant service center that can repair it for you.  This happens with heavy use.  Fujitsu has THE BEST SERVICE of any tablet vendor bar none.

Have fun, go for it!  It works and it is cool.

Ciao,

Dan

----------

## endgamer

Anyone know how well the Fujitsy Stylistic 3400 specifically runs gentoo? Some are going for ~US$300 on ebay, just might pick one up (and it all started with me wanting to get a 486-drives Stylistic 1000...).

Thanks for any info anyone might have. The obligatory googling found a couple of non-related things upon search for gentoo on this hardware.

----------

## Q2

I am running gentoo on 20 of them.  What do you want to know?

----------

## endgamer

 *Q2 wrote:*   

> I am running gentoo on 20 of them.  What do you want to know?

 

Heh, only that you were running gentoo on 20 of them. Thanks! I'll get one and post here for any questions. Are there any problems/wierdness in setting up, or is it about as straightforward as you can get?

Thanks man.

----------

## Q2

The only real issue with them is that the digitizers wear out quickly.  Try to get one that has recently had the digitizer replaced.  The spot to check is the top right corner when holding the tablet in a 'landscape' fashion.  

Fujitsu PC has an excellant service center but all of my digitizers have been replaced under warranty - so I'm not sure what a replacement costs.  Heat also wears out the digitizer (I think the CPU is under the top right corner of the screen).  So be active with your energy settings.   

Buy a larger hard drive.  Though I suggest a 4500rpm one so as to keep things cool inside.  Then:

To get gentoo on it you may want to remove the hard drive, install it on another machine where you can setup the filesystems and copy a tarball of a pentium 3 stage 3 build.  To do this you will need a mini ide to 40 pin ide converter (newegg probably sells them for $1.99).  Don't forget grub.

The system does have an ethernet chip built into it but you can only access it if you are plugged into a docking station.  The cardbus slot may run at 5 volts only - worth a check if you are going to put a new wireless card into it.

To use the digitizer with X you need a serial port wedgie called fpit.  www.linuxslate.org can satisfy your needs there.  A setserial command needs to be run prior to starting X and the command times out after a while.  So if things get strange, just reboot and reset everything. (Not usually a problem.)

Oh and here is the sample XF86Config from xfree version 4.2.1-r2:

Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier     "XFree86 Configured"

        Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

        InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

        InputDevice    "Mouse1" "SendCoreEvents"

        InputDevice     "Mouse2" "SendCoreEvents"

        InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

        RgbPath      "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

        ModulePath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

        FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"

        FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/"

        FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"

        FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/CID/"

        FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"

        FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

        Load  "extmod"

        # Load  "xie"

        # Load  "pex5"

        # Load  "dri"

        Load  "dbe"

        Load  "record"

        Load  "xtrap"

        # Load  "glx"

        Load  "speedo"

        Load  "type1"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Keyboard0"

        Driver      "keyboard"

EndSection

Section  "InputDevice"

        Identifier      "Mouse0"

        Driver          "fpit"

        Option          "Device"        "/dev/ttyS3"

#        Option          "Device"        "/dev/ttyS4"

#       Option          "BaudRate"      "19200"

        Option          "MaximumXPosition"      "4096"

        Option          "MaximumYPosition"      "4096"

        Option          "MinimumXPosition"      "0"

        Option          "MinimumYPosition"      "0"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Mouse1"

        Driver      "mouse"

        Option      "Protocol" "PS/2"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/mouse"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier "Mouse2"

        Driver     "mouse"

        Option  "Protocol"      "PS/2"

        Option  "Device"        "/dev/input/mice"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "Monitor0"

        VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

        ModelName    "Monitor Model"

        HorizSync    31.5 - 48.5

        VertRefresh  50.0 - 70.0

EndSection

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        #Option     "SWcursor"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "PciRetry"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoAccel"                   # [<bool>]

        #Option     "SetMClk"                   # <freq>

        #Option     "MUXThreshold"              # <i>

        #Option     "ShadowFB"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Rotate"                    # [<str>]

        #Option     "VideoKey"                  # <i>

        #Option     "NoMMIO"                    # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoPciBurst"                # [<bool>]

        #Option     "MMIOonly"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CyberShadow"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CyberStretch"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "XvHsync"                   # <i>

        #Option     "XvVsync"                   # <i>

        #Option     "XvBskew"                   # <i>

        #Option     "XvRskew"                   # <i>

        Identifier  "Card0"

        Driver      "trident"

        VendorName  "Trident"

        BoardName   "Cyber 9525/DVD"

        ChipSet     "cyber9525dvd"

        BusID       "PCI:0:20:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "Screen0"

        Device     "Card0"

        Monitor    "Monitor0"

        DefaultDepth    16

        SubSection "Display"

                Depth     1

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Depth     4

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Depth     8

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Depth     15

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Depth     16

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Depth     24

        EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "DRI"

        Mode 0666

EndSection

And here is the setserial script needed prior to running X:

#!/bin/sh

/bin/setserial /dev/ttyS3 autoconfig

/bin/setserial /dev/ttyS3 uart 8250 irq 5 port 0xfd68 low_latency

Call it whatever you want and put it wherever but I suggest running it from /etc/conf.d/local.start or put it in /etc/init.d and start it from default runlevel.

The linuxslate.org web site also has a calibration tool.  Grab that too.  You'll need it  :Cool: 

Have fun.  These are very cool little tablets.

Cya,

Dan

----------

## endgamer

Oh, awesome! Thanks, I'm going to definitely pick up a 3400, and hopefully call Fujitsu to see how much they'll want to get a screen replaced (since ebay probably doesn't count as an authorized reseller).

----------

## endgamer

Do you know what the DC power input ratings are for the 2300 and 3400? Very few of them available have batteries worth anything, and it might be interesting to get an external battery that can provide the same output...

Thanks again.

----------

## Q2

OK, this ripped from the tech_guide for the 3400:

Power Specs supported:

APM Specification Revision 1.2

ACPI Specification Revision 1.0

Battery Pack (removable Lithium):

Rechargeable 6-cell lithium ion battery pack

Capacity: 2600 mAh

Nominal operating voltage: 10.8 V

Charge time (in suspend or off mode):

   180 minutes (90% charge)

   240 minutes (99-100% charge)

Charge time (system running):

   360 minutes (90% charge)

   480 minutes (99-100% charge)

Battery life:

  Approximately 2.5 hours when running

   (dependent upon application, power

    management, and backlight)

  Minimum 5 days in Suspend-to-RAM mode

  Approximately 30 days in Fully Off mode

Bridge battery (this supports RAM during suspend):

· Nickel metal hydride

· 6 cells

· Capacity: 6.0 V, 35 mAH (210 mWh)

· Suspend life (backup battery only):

  Approximately 5 minutes

· Charge Time: 100 hours (with AC)

Bridge battery supplies power to RAM in

suspend mode for about 5 minutes while

battery pack is removed. (Note: bridge

battery cannot power system in fully on

mode.)

Bridge battery is charged:

 · In all modes when external DC power is

    connected.

 · In On, Idle, or Standby modes (when

    system is running) when external power

    is not connected.

AC Adapter Specs:

FMWAC6A, FMWAC6B, and FMWAC6C:

 · Input: 100-240 VAC, 50/60 Hz

 · Output: 16 VDC ±10%, 3.36 A

AC adapters approved for use with Stylistic

3400 are site-dependent: FMWAC6A (US),

FMWAC6B (UK), FMWAC6C (Euro)

There is a socket for DC power from the AC Adapter

and it is quite happy with 12VDC.

The Stylistic ST3500 is just a 500Mhz Celery version of the tablet.  The 3400 sports a 400MHz PIII.

One other cool feature of the 3400 is that it supports Zoomed Video on both the video controller,Cardbus card and the external VGA interface.

So add a Margi DVD-to-Go card and you have excellent DVD playback - though I'm not sure how you will connect the DVD if the Margi card uses the Cardbus slot... No IEEE1394 on these babies... USB yes.

Regarding Replacing the Screen:  When I said that the Digitizers wear out - I meant the Digitizer Not the Screen... They are different.  The Digitizer is a thin piece of glass with plastic coatings and a serial interface which gets used as a built in mouse into the system if you will...

The Indoor screen is:

10.4" diagonal TFT Color

XGA 1024 x 768 dot composition

256 K colors

Brightness: Approx. 20 ~ 100 cd/m2

Backlight: CFL x 1, 8 gradations

Unless you are running the less common version - the Indoor/Outdoor version of the tablet, then this is your screen:

10.4" diagonal TFT Color

SVGA 800 x 600 dot composition

256 K colors

Brightness: Approx. 20 ~ 100 cd/m2

Backlight: CFL x 1, 8 gradations

Note the difference in the Resolution and brightness on those 2 screens... Making the Indoor version significantly more desirable than the Indoor/Outdoor version.

Cya,

Dan

----------

## endgamer

Finally .... picked up a battery-less piece for total $300 with no original operating system (will buy battery for 130$ from fujitsu unless there are any other suggestions). Will get on the gentoo install as soon as possible and will continue to post questions/progress here. Looking forward to this.

----------

## endgamer

So this'll be the first linux install where I don't have the benefit of Knoppix telling me which modules to use, etc. The tech specs on their site doesn't really talk about things like video drivers or IDE controller drivers or network modules, etc. Any advice on finding appropriate hardware or a sample kernel to work off of? Perhaps I'll give genkernel a go.

Thanks,

Ahmed

----------

## Q2

Lanuzzo,

sys-kernel/vanilla-sources 2.4.24 .config: I'm not posting a 1200 line config file.  

The machine is largely an Intel based PIII.  USB works fine.  Sound I don't care about for my app.  I will list modules I've got loaded (some may not be used because I'm supporting some older pcmcia network cards...)

Module                  Size  Used by    Not tainted

snd-pcm-oss            39396   0  (autoclean) (unused)

snd-pcm                63456   0  (autoclean) [snd-pcm-oss]

snd-page-alloc          6676   0  (autoclean) [snd-pcm]

snd-timer              14980   0  (autoclean) [snd-pcm]

snd-mixer-oss          13776   0  (autoclean) [snd-pcm-oss]

snd                    34308   0  (autoclean) [snd-pcm-oss snd-pcm snd-timer snd-mixer-oss]

soundcore               3908   0  (autoclean) [snd]

parport_pc             23816   1  (autoclean)

lp                      7040   0  (autoclean)

parport                26656   1  (autoclean) [parport_pc lp]

tulip_cb               35208   2

crc32                   2912   0  [tulip_cb]

cb_enabler              2864   2  [tulip_cb]

rtc                     7164   0  (autoclean)

usb-uhci               23468   0  (unused)

hid                    22052   0  (unused)

usbcore                70688   1  [usb-uhci hid]

keybdev                 2112   0  (unused)

mousedev                4404   1

input                   3648   0  [hid keybdev mousedev]

sg                     28236   0  (unused)

sr_mod                 16024   0  (unused)

cdrom                  29632   0  [sr_mod]

ide-scsi               10480   0

ds                      7336   2  [cb_enabler]

i82365                 41280   2

pcmcia_core            44160   0  [cb_enabler ds i82365]

I've Already posted a working X config.  Again here are the important bits:

Section "Device"

       Identifier  "Card0"

        Driver      "trident"

        VendorName  "Trident"

        BoardName   "Cyber 9525/DVD"

        ChipSet     "cyber9525dvd"

        BusID       "PCI:0:20:0"

EndSection

See the earlier posts for the digitizer stuff.

Grub: completely standard - depends on your disk layout.

Here's a dmesg output from a recent boot:

Linux version 2.4.24 (root@tablet3...com) (gcc version 3.2.2) #1 Wed Jan 7 09:05:45 CST 2004

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000e8000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 0000000007fe0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000007fe0000 - 0000000007fefc00 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000007fefc00 - 0000000007ff0000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000007ff0000 - 0000000007ff3000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000007ff3000 - 0000000008000000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fff00000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

0MB HIGHMEM available.

128MB LOWMEM available.

ACPI: have wakeup address 0xc0001000

On node 0 totalpages: 32768

zone(0): 4096 pages.

zone(1): 28672 pages.

zone(2): 0 pages.

ACPI disabled because your bios is from 1999 and too old

You can enable it with acpi=force

Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda5

Local APIC disabled by BIOS -- reenabling.

Could not enable APIC!

Initializing CPU#0

Detected 398.273 MHz processor.

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Calibrating delay loop... 794.62 BogoMIPS

Memory: 126252k/131072k available (1740k kernel code, 4356k reserved, 631k data, 132k init, 0k highmem)

Dentry cache hash table entries: 16384 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

Inode cache hash table entries: 8192 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)

Mount cache hash table entries: 512 (order: 0, 4096 bytes)

Buffer cache hash table entries: 8192 (order: 3, 32768 bytes)

Page-cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

CPU: L1 I cache: 16K, L1 D cache: 16K

CPU: L2 cache: 256K

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

CPU:     After generic, caps: 0383f9ff 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU:             Common caps: 0383f9ff 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: Intel Pentium III (Coppermine) stepping 01

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

POSIX conformance testing by UNIFIX

mtrr: v1.40 (20010327) Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au)

mtrr: detected mtrr type: Intel

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20031002

ACPI: Interpreter disabled.

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfd9be, last bus=2

PCI: Using configuration type 1

PCI: Probing PCI hardware

PCI: ACPI tables contain no PCI IRQ routing entries

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

PCI: Using IRQ router PIIX/ICH [8086/7198] at 00:07.0

Linux NET4.0 for Linux 2.4

Based upon Swansea University Computer Society NET3.039

Initializing RT netlink socket

Starting kswapd

Journalled Block Device driver loaded

devfs: v1.12c (20020818) Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au)

devfs: boot_options: 0x1

pty: 1024 Unix98 ptys configured

Serial driver version 5.05c (2001-07-0 :Cool:  with MANY_PORTS SHARE_IRQ SERIAL_PCI enabled

ttyS00 at 0x03f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

ttyS03 at 0x02e8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00beta4-2.4

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

PIIX4: IDE controller at PCI slot 00:07.1

PIIX4: chipset revision 0

PIIX4: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0x1440-0x1447, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:pio

hda: IBM-DJSA-220, ATA DISK drive

blk: queue c03a9940, I/O limit 4095Mb (mask 0xffffffff)

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

hda: attached ide-disk driver.

hda: host protected area => 1

hda: 39070080 sectors (20004 MB) w/1874KiB Cache, CHS=2432/255/63, UDMA(33)

Partition check:

 /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1 p2 p3 p4 < p5 p6 p7 p8 >

SCSI subsystem driver Revision: 1.00

3ware Storage Controller device driver for Linux v1.02.00.036.

3w-xxxx: No cards found.

kmod: failed to exec /sbin/modprobe -s -k scsi_hostadapter, errno = 2

LVM version 1.0.7(28/03/2003)

Initializing Cryptographic API

NET4: Linux TCP/IP 1.0 for NET4.0

IP Protocols: ICMP, UDP, TCP, IGMP

IP: routing cache hash table of 1024 buckets, 8Kbytes

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 8192 bind 16384)

NET4: Unix domain sockets 1.0/SMP for Linux NET4.0.

reiserfs: found format "3.6" with standard journal

reiserfs: checking transaction log (device ide0(3,5)) ...

for (ide0(3,5))

reiserfs: replayed 27 transactions in 4 seconds

ide0(3,5):Using r5 hash to sort names

VFS: Mounted root (reiserfs filesystem) readonly.

Mounted devfs on /dev

Freeing unused kernel memory: 132k freed

Adding Swap: 1630556k swap-space (priority -1)

ide0(3,5):Removing [15294 3013 0x0 SD]..done

ide0(3,5):Removing [15294 2786 0x0 SD]..done

ide0(3,5):There were 2 uncompleted unlinks/truncates. Completed

Linux PCMCIA Card Services 3.2.4

  kernel build: 2.4.24 #1 Wed Jan 7 09:05:45 CST 2004

  options:  [pci] [cardbus] [apm]

Intel ISA/PCI/CardBus PCIC probe:

PCI: Found IRQ 9 for device 00:13.0

PCI: Found IRQ 9 for device 00:13.1

PCI: Sharing IRQ 9 with 00:00.1

  TI 1420 rev 00 PCI-to-CardBus at slot 00:13, mem 0x10000000

    host opts [0]: [ring] [serial pci & irq] [pci irq 9] [lat 64/176] [bus 1/4]

    host opts [1]: [ring] [serial pci & irq] [pci irq 9] [lat 64/176] [bus 5/8]

    ISA irqs (scanned) = 3,4,7,10,11,15 PCI status changes

scsi0 : SCSI host adapter emulation for IDE ATAPI devices

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

usb.c: registered new driver usbdevfs

usb.c: registered new driver hub

usb.c: registered new driver hiddev

usb.c: registered new driver hid

hid-core.c: v1.8.1 Andreas Gal, Vojtech Pavlik <vojtech@suse.cz>

hid-core.c: USB HID support drivers

usb-uhci.c: $Revision: 1.275 $ time 09:40:38 Jan  7 2004

usb-uhci.c: High bandwidth mode enabled

PCI: Found IRQ 9 for device 00:07.2

usb-uhci.c: USB UHCI at I/O 0x1460, IRQ 9

usb-uhci.c: Detected 2 ports

usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

usb.c: kmalloc IF c6b2e460, numif 1

usb.c: new device strings: Mfr=0, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

usb.c: USB device number 1 default language ID 0x0

Product: USB UHCI Root Hub

SerialNumber: 1460

hub.c: USB hub found

hub.c: 2 ports detected

hub.c: standalone hub

hub.c: ganged power switching

hub.c: global over-current protection

hub.c: Port indicators are not supported

hub.c: power on to power good time: 2ms

hub.c: hub controller current requirement: 0mA

hub.c: port removable status: RR

hub.c: local power source is good

hub.c: no over-current condition exists

hub.c: enabling power on all ports

usb.c: hub driver claimed interface c6b2e460

usb.c: kusbd: /sbin/hotplug add 1

usb-uhci.c: v1.275:USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver

cs: cb_alloc(bus 1): vendor 0x1317, device 0x1985

Real Time Clock Driver v1.10e

cs: cb_config(bus 1)

cs: IO port probe 0x0100-0x04ff: excluding 0x118-0x11f 0x378-0x37f 0x3c0-0x3df 0x4d0-0x4d7

cs: IO port probe 0x0120-0x0377: clean.

cs: IO port probe 0x0380-0x03bf: clean.

cs: IO port probe 0x03e0-0x04cf: clean.

cs: IO port probe 0x04d8-0x04ff: clean.

cs: IO port probe 0x0800-0x08ff: clean.

cs: IO port probe 0x0a00-0x0aff: clean.

cs: IO port probe 0x0c00-0x0cff: clean.

  fn 0 bar 1: io 0x800-0x8ff

  fn 0 bar 2: mem 0x60060000-0x600603ff

  fn 0 rom: mem 0x60040000-0x6005ffff

  irq 9

cs: cb_enable(bus 1)

  bridge io map 0 (flags 0x21): 0x800-0x8ff

  bridge mem map 0 (flags 0x1): 0x60040000-0x60060fff

tulip_attach(device 01:00.0)

tulip.c:v0.91g-ppc 7/16/99 becker@scyld.com (modified by danilo@cs.uni-magdeburg.de for XIRCOM CBE, fixed by Doug Ledford)

eth0: ADMtek Centaur-C rev 17 at 0x800, 00:09:5B:20:8E:26, IRQ 9.

parport0: PC-style at 0x378 [PCSPP,TRISTATE,EPP]

lp0: using parport0 (polling).

spurious 8259A interrupt: IRQ7.

spurious 8259A interrupt: IRQ15.

reiserfs: found format "3.6" with standard journal

reiserfs: checking transaction log (device ide0(3,1)) ...

for (ide0(3,1))

ide0(3,1):Using r5 hash to sort names

Ignore silly things above like the 3Ware support - just part of our standard Intel build...

Now get to work!

----------

## endgamer

Forgive me, I have not as yet started, due to extraneous events beyond my control (and I'm slightly frightened of breaking the tablet or my laptop  :Mad: ). But, come Monday (2 days) I will begin work, by hell or heaven. Thanks much for the info, I should have no problems.

Now, to go burn some windows boobs by paintballing   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## endgamer

Edit #2.5: I've written a bit regarding my plans for tablets and wearables and such and put them up here. Figured, it might as well be open to ideas from conception.

Edit #2: Have a Cisco Aironet 340 wireless card working. The "acu" utility refuses to recognize the radio for some reason, but it works (and chugs the battery like no other). I stuck it in my laptop which seems to find the radio fine and set it to Power Save Mode, and copied the /etc/eth1.cfg to the tablet and ran bcard. Hopefully that'll enable Power Save on the tablet. files Followed these directions here and emerged the cisco driver from portage (had to dig through Cisco's site a bit, etc).

Edit #1: Anyone gotten screen rotate to work? The Trident driver has the option for Rotate, and the valid strings seem to be "CCW" or "CW". The former starts X and promptly freezes the box. The latter starts it but the screen resolution is still 800x600 which means the lower quarter of the screen is garbled and what is shown is cut off on either side and you have to move the cursor to display those. Also, the pen input is not coordinated to the rotated screen: I tap on the top-left of the physical screen in landscape mode and the menu comes up on the top-right of the landscape-mode screen (i.e., the top-left of the rotated screen). Let me kno if anyone figures this one out.

It seems I've finished as much as I can think of with this tablet, the Fujitsu Stylistic 3400. A brief list of what I did:

- I had a Toshiba laptop already. Remove the harddrive from the laptop and tablet, insert the latter's into the laptop, and boot knoppix.

- Downloaded Stage3 p3 tarball, mkdir'd /mnt/gentoo, and proceeded to follow Gentoo Handbook. There's a Gentoo document on alternative install methods that discusses using another method of mounting /proc when using knoppix instead of a livecd, but I used the generic one in the Handbook and nothing amiss happened (on either of the two installs I had to do).

- Chose the 2.4.24 kernel because Q2 already kindly provided a .config file for it. 

- After minor modifications, I patched the kernel for Software Suspend http://swsusp.sourceforge.net/. 

Note, if you want to use Software Suspend (via the kernel patch, I don't know how the 2.6 kernel's built in suspend works, I haven't tried it here), make sure you create a swap partition. Having 64mb ran, I randomly chose a 200mb swap partition. (I only made two partitions, a / and a swap...)

I also enabled ACPI in the kernel. It seems to be able to detect battery levels and AC, temperature, maybe a couple of other things. However, because this tablet is, according to the kernel (dmesg | grep acpi), 'too old' for ACPI, i had to pass "acpi=force" to the kernel in grub.conf.

Recall that if you enable ACPI, APM should be disabled in the kernel. Emerged gkacpi (gkrellm monitor) and acpid; rc-updated acpid for boot time.

- Compiled the kernel, set up the configs files, etc. Don't forget to add appropriate kernel arguments if using Software Suspend (which seems to work well).

- /etc/modules.autoload file for autoloading modules:

```

i82365

ds

ide-scsi

sr_mod

sg

input

mousedev

keybdev

hid

usb-uhci

eepro100

```

- However, before rebooting, I emerged everything I thought I would need (xfree, fvwm, emacs, xv, w3m, xpdf, naim, etc.). 400MHz tablet vs. 2.0GHz laptop cpu, a very good idea, this one.

- The networking with the docking station's NIC works well with that eepro100 driver  :Smile: . I will get a pcmcia wireless card sometime soon (probably the Xircom 11X0, 30$ for Cisco guts means I can use Cisco's drivers), and update this with how that goes.

- The passive pen drivers for X can be acquired at linuxslate.org. Since it's passive, your fingernail can do the trick. The installation for that was dead easy. I also used Q2's posted XF86Config above, with no changes. First time X booted up perfectly  :Smile: .

- However, you need to run those setserial commands posted above for the pen to respond in X:

```
#!/bin/sh

/bin/setserial /dev/ttyS3 autoconfig

/bin/setserial /dev/ttyS3 uart 8250 irq 5 port 0xfd68 low_latency 

```

I put that in a startup file in /etc/init.d and rc-update add'ed it to boot time. I don't know how gpm works, and I don't think the pen drivers work in console mode, so I didn't do anything with that.

- emerge xvkbd for an onscreen keyboard. 

- I also got xscribble from linuxslate.org, which seems to work decently well (though I hope to try writing my own handwriting recognizer using cross-correlation convolution principles...). Apparently there's a cvs version of xscribble at handhelds.org so that might be a lot better, I'll check it out someday.

I'll be mainly using this to store books as text and pdfs, maybe images, so I'm glad X works perfectly. Hibernate from Software Suspend shuts down in maybe 10 seconds and takes another 15 to start back up, and it can do so from X too. Only hiccup I've seen is after you resume, sshd (which was on) has turned off.

As soon as I get a pcmcia nic and a usb keyboard, I can dump this docking station. Without it, the tablet is pretty light. It cost ~$300 on ebay. I think I got really lucky, the battery lasted for 1hour 45 minutes before shutting off; I left it like that for 6 hours and when I plugged in AC power, voila! my previous session in X was restored! Now, if I can convince linux to tell the tablet that the battery is gone and have the tablet do that for me... instead of worrying about Software Suspend... A new battery seems to be $120 from Fujitsu.

As far as right-click goes, there is a row at the bottom of the screen for enabling right click (for one click), brightness, sound (which I haven't gotten working), and what seems to be VGA out. I really think we need a redesign of a lot of the common desktop tools to be far more keyboard oriented. I mean, in qiv and irfanview (image viewers), a click in an image means next image, but xv lacks this, and xv is a lot older (entrenched?)... I'm really interested in this frontier of man-machine symbiosis, seeing what new ways of input/output we can achieve, so getting apps that are completly mouse-oriented are somewhat desireable for tablets (though hateful on the desktop). I mean, right now, I need to have a keyboard attached to even LOG IN... need to figure out if I can get xdm or something up and if I can have access to xvkbd or something, or perhaps there is a way to tell gentoo not to ask for a login at all?

As I think of more stuff, I'll stick them on here... I'm really dissapointed with the current trend in tablets, increasing weight, size, etc. The new Acer C310 or Toshiba M200 are large but have long battery lives, but I think that's not where they should be going. I think my next step might be to borrow an 8.4" screen tablet (from Viewsonic or TDV Vision, look them up on tigerdirect.com) just to see how badly they support linux.

Thanks everyone for the help.

AhmedLast edited by endgamer on Sat Jul 10, 2004 2:42 am; edited 3 times in total

----------

## agrippa_cash

The amazing thing is that they are slightly cheaper than laptops the same speed.  I think people are put off by the form factor.  Anyway how is X at 800x600, I'm afraid that it'll be too small.  Sorry if I sound excited, but I am.  I'll post as soon as I get the item

----------

## endgamer

 *agrippa_cash wrote:*   

> The amazing thing is that they are slightly cheaper than laptops the same speed.  I think people are put off by the form factor.  Anyway how is X at 800x600, I'm afraid that it'll be too small.  Sorry if I sound excited, but I am.  I'll post as soon as I get the item

 

Upon further use, I think the problem is not so much the 800x600 but mouse-and-keyboard-oriented apps and WMs. I'm running FVWM, and I've come up with perhaps a few ideas that might make it more friendly to the stylus-based input (without any stupid tricks). The user interface I think is just waiting for more people to start using and coming up with ideas on creative ways to do things now. I have 3x3 desktops in Fvwm (there are similar things in Fluxbox, et. al.), so as long as you don't use some heavyweight thing like KDE & co., and go for the minimalism, you will save screen space and battery life/processor cycles. I'm really tired of the whole desktop/keyboard/mouse-syndrome :p, but I'm definitely excited about some ideas on this pen-oriented input idea, and look forward to solidifying them and start some programming.

----------

## agrippa_cash

I finally got my Tablet.  So far I really like it.  The digitizer around the top corner near the processor is indeed dead so I may have it replaced.  Any word on how much endgamer?  I have a free parition of about 3 gigs.  I'm not sure if that is enough to have a decent linux install (I could delete Winnt4 but I'm reluctant right now).  Any advice is appreciated.

----------

## vwbug19

if you want to replace the digitizer part , be prepared to pay $550 bucks to fujitsu service for it , i think they are a big rip off, until we find another source of cheaper part

i got this quote from fujitsu

----------

## Q2

Ask them to just sell you the part and do the install yourself.  Let us know what happens (pricewise).

----------

## vwbug19

here's the quote from fujitsu service in email

>A replacement digitizer is a flat rate repair of $550 + taxes at our 

>Memphis facility. You will need to contact us to have a repair setup. 

>You can contact Technical Support at 1-800-838-5487 or have our second 

>level support do that for you when they contact you.

>

>Yes there is a Windows XP version of the pen services and needs to be 

>ordered from our second level support.

yep they does have win xp driver for this baby but win2k driver still works on mine

----------

## Q2

OK guys I need some help:

I'm trying to get 2.6(.7) development-sources going with fpit_passive.  Its misbehaving.  I've got xfree (and xorg) building and working just fine but The digitizer driver is misbehaving (jumpy).  I'm guessing either 2.6.7 is bugridden for serial or this driver just doesn't like udev...  I'll build and try anything - cuz I am building and trying everything anyway... I've got 2 ST 3400s running 2.6.7 and Xorg / Xfree86 to tinker with.  Both have ACPI enabled and forced On (or off) as needed.  I did try disabling ACPI too...

Thanks,

Dan

----------

## vwbug19

i asked them about buying the digitizer part , mope they wont sell you the part here's the email qoute

>Thank you for your inquiry.

>I understand that you would like to know the cost to purchase the 

>digitizer for your Stylistic 3400 Tablet.

>The digitizer is not considered a user replaceable part.  The digitizer 

>would have to be replaced at our repair depot.  The cost to replace the 

>digitizer is 550.00 + taxes.  Please contact Technical Support at 

>1-800-838-5487 to set up the repair.

well screw them for it! its a big rip off

----------

## vwbug19

yes as for the linux digitizer driver same problem as his described yes it is jumpy pointer when clicked on anywhere on screen and it'll disappear off screen

----------

## Q2

OK here we go mates,

I got the Fujitsu Stylistic 3400 working with the Passive digitizer, 

fpit_passive.tar.gz, a 2.6 kernel and xfree 4.3 with the following config:

sys-kernel/gentoo-dev-sources 2.6.9-r2

sys-fs/udev 042

x11-base/xfree 4.3.0-r7

Here is the XF86Config:

Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier     "XFree86 Configured"

        Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

        InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

        InputDevice    "Mouse1" "SendCoreEvents"

        InputDevice     "Mouse2" "SendCoreEvents"

        InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

        RgbPath      "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

        ModulePath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

        FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"

        FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/"

        FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"

        FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/CID/"

        FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"

        FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

        Load  "extmod"

        # Load  "xie"

        # Load  "pex5"

        # Load  "dri"

        Load  "dbe"

        Load  "record"

        Load  "xtrap"

        # Load  "glx"

        Load  "speedo"

        Load  "type1"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Keyboard0"

        Driver      "keyboard"

EndSection

Section  "InputDevice"

        Identifier      "Mouse0"

        Driver          "fpit"

        Option          "Device"        "/dev/ttyS3"

        Option          "BaudRate"      "9600"

        Option          "MaximumXPosition"      "4096"

        Option          "MaximumYPosition"      "4096"

        Option          "MinimumXPosition"      "0"

        Option          "MinimumYPosition"      "0"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Mouse1"

        Driver      "mouse"

        Option      "Protocol" "PS/2"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/mouse"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier "Mouse2"

        Driver     "mouse"

        Option  "Protocol"      "PS/2"

        Option  "Device"        "/dev/input/mouse0"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "Monitor0"

        VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

        ModelName    "Monitor Model"

        HorizSync    31.5 - 48.5

        VertRefresh  50.0 - 70.0

EndSection

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        #Option     "SWcursor"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "PciRetry"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoAccel"                   # [<bool>]

        #Option     "SetMClk"                   # <freq>

        #Option     "MUXThreshold"              # <i>

        #Option     "ShadowFB"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Rotate"                    # [<str>]

        #Option     "VideoKey"                  # <i>

        #Option     "NoMMIO"                    # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoPciBurst"                # [<bool>]

        #Option     "MMIOonly"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CyberShadow"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CyberStretch"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "XvHsync"                   # <i>

        #Option     "XvVsync"                   # <i>

        #Option     "XvBskew"                   # <i>

        #Option     "XvRskew"                   # <i>

        Identifier  "Card0"

        Driver      "trident"

        VendorName  "Trident"

        BoardName   "Cyber 9525/DVD"

        ChipSet     "cyber9525dvd"

        BusID       "PCI:0:20:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "Screen0"

        Device     "Card0"

        Monitor    "Monitor0"

        DefaultDepth    16

        SubSection "Display"

                Depth     1

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Depth     4

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Depth     8

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Depth     15

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Depth     16

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Depth     24

        EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "DRI"

        Mode 0666

EndSection

email me if you want the kernel config but I must say nothing fancy is going on in it.  The hook seems to have been with the newer set of software I had to explicitly set the baud rate to 9600.  (All my 3400s have the Indoor version of the display running @ 1024x768.

The whole machine feels snappier with this setup.

Now I'm gonna work on xorg-x11.  Wish me luck.  BTW: linuxslate.org/com is back up... 

Cheers,

Dan

----------

## vwbug19

jez! gentoo doesnt have userfriendly installation menu just like other and you have to do by hand! in 10 steps instead of easy 3 step!

i'd recomend redhat or suse they are known to work in st3400 but fedora and mandrake does work but has problem with fpit driver

fpit were made by author using suse

gentoo is too much work for me

----------

## Q2

10 steps instead of 3 gets me a machine that is 50% faster.

I don't mind walking  :Wink: 

Fpit_Passive works fine with xfree.

With XOrg Fpit_Active is included with the server (and I think compiled in) so getting Fpit_Passive working with XOrg is a bit of a sticky wicket no matter which GnuLinux Distribution you use.

----------

## Hyp

Hi,

Has anybody made some experience with the HP TC1100 or TC1000 and Gentoo ?

What is good, what are the disadvantages ?

Hyp

----------

## patolin

I'm using it right now.... With Gentoo of course... Just one prob, I haven't been able to make my touchscreen to work... I found a webpage though, it's quite good. But it's intended to 2.6.9 and the patch doesn't work for 2.6.10 and above...  :Sad: 

If someone knows sth, pleeeaaase let me know!

----------

## Hyp

Hi,

Thanks for the answer.

I've got it also now, but I'm using Windows XP because the OCR is much better.

Hyp

----------

## endgamer

Guys, just to let it be known here: I'll be selling my Fujitsu Stylistic 3400 with fully functional Gentoo kernel 2.4.24. If anyone's interested beforehand, let me know by emailing me a price to xambebop@yahoo.com. It'll go on ebay in a few hours.

----------

## Hyp

 *endgamer wrote:*   

> Guys, just to let it be known here: I'll be selling my Fujitsu Stylistic 3400 with fully functional Gentoo kernel 2.4.24. If anyone's interested beforehand, let me know by emailing me a price to xambebop@yahoo.com. It'll go on ebay in a few hours.

 

How did you get the Pen-Interface with the screen to work ? 

Hyp

----------

## KikyoMerc

I am looking into buying a Fujitsu Stylistic Tablet, the 2 I am looking at are the 3400, which from my understanding has a problem with the digitizer wearing out. I am also looking at the LT C-500. Does anyone have any experience with this tablet?

Thanks,

Kikyo

----------

